# Floor Refinishing



## Gust (Aug 7, 2011)

Refinishing a oak wood floor, it is sanded and stained with Minwax, fishish is beautiful, want to get a beautiful finish. Thinking about using Minwax Spar Urethane, but not much luck in past using it, especially on big areas, always leaves brush marks, lots of particles in finish. Heard about using wipe on urethanes, or thining down 50/50 with Mineral spirits, and putting on 5 coats or more for same results as regular Spar Urethane? Don't want it to come out bad and have to resand, and refinish stain, etc..


----------



## Gust (Aug 7, 2011)

*Floor Finishing?*



Gust said:


> Refinishing a oak wood floor, it is sanded and stained with Minwax, fishish is beautiful, want to get a beautiful finish with Spar Urethane for durability, and water resistance. Thinking about using Minwax Spar Urethane, but not much luck in past using it, especially on big areas, always leaves brush marks, lots of particles in finish. Heard about using wipe on urethanes, or thining down 50/50 with Mineral spirits, and putting on 5 coats or more for same results as regular Spar Urethane? Don't want it to come out bad and have to resand, and refinish stain, etc..


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi, welcome to the forum


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Gust and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us. I use Wipe on poly for most of my projects and like it fine, don't know about a floor


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Gust said:


> Refinishing a oak wood floor, it is sanded and stained with Minwax, fishish is beautiful, want to get a beautiful finish. Thinking about using Minwax Spar Urethane, but not much luck in past using it, especially on big areas, always leaves brush marks, lots of particles in finish. Heard about using wipe on urethanes, or thining down 50/50 with Mineral spirits, and putting on 5 coats or more for same results as regular Spar Urethane? Don't want it to come out bad and have to resand, and refinish stain, etc..


Gust,
Had good results with a few floors some years ago, used diluted urethane and applied with a sponge roller, it seems the roller marks were invisible, try a sample.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

They make a polyurethane for floors. It's made to stand up to high traffic. You can also get it in water base. I used the water base because dry time was much shorter than oil base & it worked great. I ended up using a brush to apply it because a roller left air bubbles. It flowed out nice when it dried & all the brush marks disappeared. I used sanding sealer over the stain before it was top coated with the poly. Look at Home Depot.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! The best applicator for floors is a lamb's wool applicator. I have used it with both oil and water based floor urethane with excellent results. Be sure to turn off the furnace/central air blower when applying the urethane so it can't blow dust particles around. These are the culprits that leave particles in your finish. Thinning the first coat will help get a smoother finish.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Gust,
For my money I wouldn't/don't use anything but a lambs wool applicator and waterbourne poly. This is one of the better ones made for floors, Basic Coatings Streetshoe Waterbased Hardwood Floor Finish but Minwax makes a good one as well.


----------

